
Rainforest Fungus Naturally Synthesizes Diesel - soundsop
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/11/rainforest-fung.html
======
qwph
This makes me wonder how many amazing species have been lost through
deforestation without us ever knowing what benefits they could have had...

~~~
mhb
Can you come to my next party?

~~~
qwph
That probably depends on where it is. ;)

------
DTrejo
Oil may no longer be a fossil fuel!

Now we can all stop feeling guilty.

At the same time though, carbon sequestration becomes crucial (assuming this
organism's ability to make crude begins to be used commercially).

Oh, and don't forget about tighter emission standards, among other things.

~~~
alex_stoddard
Why are you worried about carbon sequestration?

If you are using plant matter to feed the fungus then the carbon source for
the fuel is atmospheric carbon dioxide - "pre-sequestered" carbon, if you
will.

As I understand it, the issue with fossil fuel carbon emissions is we are
releasing ancient carbon dioxide.

------
ggrot
The article kinda is lacking technical depth, makes me wonder how
sensationalist it is or if there really is something there.

~~~
streety
The journal article is available:
[http://mic.sgmjournals.org/cgi/content/full/154/11/3319?view...](http://mic.sgmjournals.org/cgi/content/full/154/11/3319?view=long&pmid=18957585)

------
rgrieselhuber
I'd prefer we left the rainforests alone and focused on other energy sources.

